# Nick's Blissful Brews - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Loop Ninja wins BEST CEREAL AWARD at Vape Summit 2015.





Get ya some Loop Ninja!

Nick's Blissful Brews is at it again with a deliciously creamy new spin on Fruit Flavored Cereal! Creamy, smooth with hints of fruit on inhale and a velvety fruit cereal exhale. Fruit Cereal with an added twist of ninja. The ninja makes it the best!

This liquid is MAX VG and may have slow wicking in smaller atomizers and clearomizers.

Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nicks-blissful-brews/products/nicks-blissful-brews-loop-ninja


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/6/15)

@Sir Vape, does this also have a lemony taste?


----------



## BigGuy (19/6/15)

yeah but not overpowering

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

